# vim and emacs on Tiger, screenshots?



## lelereb (Apr 22, 2005)

Tiger, in Unix section, states:

Languages
All of the standard UNIX utilities and scripting languages are included in Mac OS X: editors such as emacs, vim and even ed; file management tools such as cp, mv, ls and tar; shell scripts including bash (the default shell), tcsh (csh) and zsh. Tiger adds the korn shell so you can run scripts written for other operating systems more easily. And of course you can use scripting languages such as Perl, PHP, tcl, Ruby and Python, with native support for the poluar Tcl/TK, TKInter and WxWidgets toolkits. Python users can also script the powerful Quartz compositing engine. Visit the Open Source page for more Open Source utilities in Mac OS X.

Any screenshots of vim or emacs?
emacs still unable to use the menu?

thanks


----------



## HomunQlus (Apr 22, 2005)

It isn't Tiger, but this is a screenshot of VIM:


----------



## sircharles (May 4, 2005)

u also have gvim as well, currently it 7beta.


----------



## cfleck (May 4, 2005)

lelereb said:
			
		

> emacs still unable to use the menu?



What do you mean by this? 

I always installed emacs via fink as it has X11 support so I can bring up the window.


----------



## lurk (May 4, 2005)

Well here is mac emacs from Monday's CVS.  It is not X11 but native Aqua is not a bad thing


----------



## Viro (May 4, 2005)

GUIs are for wimps. Everyone should use emacs from the command line only   .


----------



## cfleck (May 4, 2005)

Viro said:
			
		

> GUIs are for wimps. Everyone should use emacs from the command line only   .




...says the guy running eye-candy-laden os x.


----------



## Viro (May 5, 2005)

Oh... err.... I had to boot into GUI mode to make a screenshot.


----------



## mkwan (May 6, 2005)

I use vim in command line only


----------

